# OK gonna just bite the bullet....



## 1stecumseh (Jan 3, 2010)

It's time to accept it and buy a new carb-Not sure it's the right one on there anyway, well I know its not the original....Motor number is H60-75447M, I have been told the carb is p.n. 931927. Can anyone check that for me? And...where is a good place to buy one? The cheapest I have found is about $80.00 with shipping....which is alot better than they want in a local parts store. Thanks...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tecumseh 631927 is the correct part number for the carburetor

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/se...7co&cof=FORID:11&q=631927&sa.x=11&sa.y=12#204


----------



## 1stecumseh (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks 30YR.....


----------



## 1stecumseh (Jan 3, 2010)

Well-Got the new carb put it on -set it up--Pushed the start button--VROOOMM!! Runs pretty good but it seems to have a "sputter" _for lack of a better word Doesnt seem to affect it, but since there are no belts on right now,they were old and dry rotted, I dont know how it will be under load. But all in all a good call !!!:thumbsup:_


----------

